# Moving to Berlin



## Bobndebs1959

Good Afternoon all, I have just been succesful in a job application and am moving to Berlin in July. (Dahlewitz)
I currently have a car ( my pride and joy)which I would like to keep even though it is RHD.
Would I be heavily penalised on Insurance for this?
I assume also that at some stage I would have to re register it with German Plates?
I will be looking to buy another car also, and would like to know if the two car insurance would be prohibitive? or would I be better insuring the LHD car in my wifes name?
I am also looking to spend the first few months unnaccompanied while I complete my probation period with the company, then move my wife over :fingerscrossed:when I have settled in to work etc
How difficult will it be for me to get a decent rental property? Would I be able to find a house rather than an apartment at reasonable cost? in the Area which I shall be working as I would like a garden area for BBQs etc. Is there any area of Berlin that I should not consider living in or is the city for the most part all good?
Thanks for any information in advance.lane:


----------



## MrTweek

Rent in Berlin is rather cheap compared to the rest of Germany and probably cheaper than in the UK anyway.
Check Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren to get an idea.

Where's that car currently registered? As far as I know you can use EU plates for up to 6 months, then you have to have them replaced.
What means RHD and LHD?


----------



## Bobndebs1959

MrTweek said:


> Rent in Berlin is rather cheap compared to the rest of Germany and probably cheaper than in the UK anyway.
> Check Immobilien, Wohnungen und Häuser bei ImmobilienScout24 mieten, kaufen, inserieren to get an idea.
> 
> Where's that car currently registered? As far as I know you can use EU plates for up to 6 months, then you have to have them replaced.
> What means RHD and LHD?


Hi Mr T, the car is currently registered her in The Uk to me, RHD is Right Hand Drive and LHD is Left Hand Drive, my apologies for using abbreviations! Thanks for your link and reply, :ranger:I shall do some research on rents.:clap2:


----------



## ALKB

Bobndebs1959 said:


> Good Afternoon all, I have just been succesful in a job application and am moving to Berlin in July. (Dahlewitz)
> I currently have a car ( my pride and joy)which I would like to keep even though it is RHD.
> Would I be heavily penalised on Insurance for this?
> I assume also that at some stage I would have to re register it with German Plates?
> I will be looking to buy another car also, and would like to know if the two car insurance would be prohibitive? or would I be better insuring the LHD car in my wifes name?
> I am also looking to spend the first few months unnaccompanied while I complete my probation period with the company, then move my wife over :fingerscrossed:when I have settled in to work etc
> How difficult will it be for me to get a decent rental property? Would I be able to find a house rather than an apartment at reasonable cost? in the Area which I shall be working as I would like a garden area for BBQs etc. Is there any area of Berlin that I should not consider living in or is the city for the most part all good?
> Thanks for any information in advance.lane:




Dahlewitz is not in Berlin but a small village south of Berlin.

If you want to live in Dahlewitz proper, the choice of rental properties will be very limited simply because it's a small place. 

As you have a car you could widen your search radius to the neighbouring villages or even Berlin (Lichtenrade, Marienfelde, Buckow, etc.).

What's your budget? Houses are generally more expensive to rent than flats but since you are already out in the country  it should be easier and cheaper than in Berlin itself.


----------



## Bobndebs1959

ALKB said:


> Dahlewitz is not in Berlin but a small village south of Berlin.
> 
> If you want to live in Dahlewitz proper, the choice of rental properties will be very limited simply because it's a small place.
> 
> As you have a car you could widen your search radius to the neighbouring villages or even Berlin (Lichtenrade, Marienfelde, Buckow, etc.).
> 
> What's your budget? Houses are generally more expensive to rent than flats but since you are already out in the country  it should be easier and cheaper than in Berlin itself.


Good Morning ALKB and thankyou for replying!:clap2:
I would prefer to be reasonably near to my work, but as long as there is Public Transport Links (U Bahn, S-Bahn or Bus) then I would consider living almost anywhere within around 30 minutes travelling.
Our children are all adults now, Debs and I will be on our own over in Berlin and so our needs are fairly simple, and we are flexible. We would love a countryside/parkside style of life within reasonable access of Berlin Mitte.
We are of course hugely excited at the prospect of moving and working in Berlin!!
Thanks again for any information and for the information already furbished:clap2:


----------



## James3214

I don't know Berlin that well to recommend an area to live but Mr. Tweek's link to immobilienscout24 is a good one. Take your time to find a place and just stay in a hotel, b & b or even a 'Wohngemeinschaft' to start with (see WG Berlin : WG Zimmer Angebote in Berlin) or other sites. You might even find a place for a few weeks or month whilst the owner is away. It will give you time to find a decent place and area to live.
I think you will enjoy it, Berlin's a great city to work! and I'm slightly jealous!


----------



## James3214

Bobndebs1959 said:


> Hi Mr T, the car is currently registered her in The Uk to me, RHD is Right Hand Drive and LHD is Left Hand Drive, my apologies for using abbreviations! Thanks for your link and reply, :ranger:I shall do some research on rents.:clap2:


With regards to the RHD car. Leave it in the UK if you can. The cost and bureaucracy to get it registered and through the TUV (MOT) can be a nightmare and it's cheaper to buy a decent LHD car here. Don't forget they make some pretty decent cars here.


----------



## ALKB

Bobndebs1959 said:


> Good Morning ALKB and thankyou for replying!:clap2:
> I would prefer to be reasonably near to my work, but as long as there is Public Transport Links (U Bahn, S-Bahn or Bus) then I would consider living almost anywhere within around 30 minutes travelling.
> Our children are all adults now, Debs and I will be on our own over in Berlin and so our needs are fairly simple, and we are flexible. We would love a countryside/parkside style of life within reasonable access of Berlin Mitte.
> We are of course hugely excited at the prospect of moving and working in Berlin!!
> Thanks again for any information and for the information already furbished:clap2:


Okay. Are you going to work in Dahlewitz?

Then there won't be any U- or S-Bahn. Busses, yes but don't expect all day frequent services.

Living at the most 30 minutes from Dahlewitz using public transport AND having easy access to Berlin Mitte will be a struggle to say the least.


----------



## MrTweek

You might want to check whether your job is in walking distance to the Dahlewitz train station.
A train ride from/to Berlin Südkreuz which is the south end of the centre is less than 30 minutes so it might be convenient if you find a place to live anywhere along the train line, i.e. Lichtenrade, Marienfelde, Schöneberg or Tempelhof.
The S-Bahn line (kind of a Metro) ends 3 km north of Dahlewitz and they run almost 24 hours a day.
Berlin's public transport network is one of the best in the world (if not the best).


----------



## Bobndebs1959

MrTweek said:


> You might want to check whether your job is in walking distance to the Dahlewitz train station.
> A train ride from/to Berlin Südkreuz which is the south end of the centre is less than 30 minutes so it might be convenient if you find a place to live anywhere along the train line, i.e. Lichtenrade, Marienfelde, Schöneberg or Tempelhof.
> The S-Bahn line (kind of a Metro) ends 3 km north of Dahlewitz and they run almost 24 hours a day.
> Berlin's public transport network is one of the best in the world (if not the best).


My new post is with Assystem at Rolls Royce in Dahlewitz, I will be office based there in a consultancy role. Although I have lived in Germany before, that was in NRW near Dusseldorf, I have not yet been over to see this location as I was recruited here in The UK and did the Assessment/Interviews in Derby, hence I am hungry for information.
It is my intent to travel over for a few days toward the end of June and do some "on ground" fact finding, but until then I am trying to get a picture of some of the geography etc
The Web Link for Property is proving very useful thanks, and as for a car, well, I think I shall now just sell mine and buy another when I get there, it seems to be the way forward, although it is a BMW anyway!
Thanks again for your replies:clap2:


----------

